# my therapist never called me back



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i finally asked my mom to send me to a therapist, and she arranged for me to talk to one two days ago. the therapist said she was going to call me yesterday around 4 to tell me when my appointment with the doctor to discuss treatment would be, but she hasn't called. my mom wants me to call her, but just thinking about having to call her is making my heartrate jump. what should i do?


----------



## Under Pressure (Sep 13, 2008)

I'll call her for you. : )


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*I'd go ahead and call in a day or two. There's absolutely no way she's done this on purpose so just get that thought out of your head. Therapists are humans like you and me and she may have had family thing or something. *


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i just don't like calling people, especially to ask them to do things.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

It'll only take a few minutes. Write down what you're going to say if that helps. Then just take a deep breath and think of how good it'll feel to be done with it.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Mmm, I see. You may want to practice on your cell phone, alone in your room. I used to do that and it helped. BTW, my above post was supposed to be nice but it didn't sound like it. Sorry.*


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

she finally called me this morning. apparently there was a problem with my insurance, and my mom needs to call her back.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*Good, I'm glad. I called a therapist today just to get prices. He's far away but I've read some articles he's written and I just know he 's good. I'm going to call next week and make an appt. I've come a long way, but I still have issues to work out so I can move forward.*


----------

